# Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction



## Cayal (Oct 23, 2007)

Cannot wait for this game. It looks absolutely brilliant and the graphics look stunning.

I have loved the entire series thus far, can't wait for this to come out.

IGN: Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction Review


----------



## Lenny (Oct 23, 2007)

Ooooh! 'Allo. Can't believe I nearly missed this thread. 

Have you played the demo, yet? I downloaded it the day it was put up on one of the stores (can't remember which, but it was most probably the American one) and played it... and to be honest, it didn't seem like much. Well, the start didn't, at least. I really enjoyed the grind rails, and the use of Sixaxis, and the Groovitron and Transmorpher weapons were brilliant! But the start left me underwhelmed. I guess I just need to play it again (with my TV on the right setting this time, too! Might help if I have it set to at least 720p before I play PS3 games  ).

In all fairness, though, the R&C games have never really interested me. Strange, really, to say I loved Spyro to bits.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 24, 2007)

The demo isn't out in Australia but I already bought the game.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2007)

Really? I'm going to sound incredibly ignorant, but is there an Australian PS Store? It's just that I've never heard of one.

You do know that you can make accounts for the other stores, don't you? I've got European, American and Japanese accounts, just so I don't miss out.  There's no word from Sony as to whether they don't allow it, and it's discussed quite heavily on all the official forums, so Sony probably don't mind.

---

And on to the game.

Is it good?


----------



## Cayal (Oct 24, 2007)

There is an Australian PS Store. We just get stuff later.

How do you create other accounts?

As for the game, it's been getting rave reviews. So it must be good.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2007)

What I've done is made three profiles on my PS3 - one for each store. So I've got Lenny, LennyUSA and LennyAsia.



> *BEFORE YOU START, YOU NEED A DIFFERENT E-MAIL ADDRESS FOR EACH ACCOUNT.* You can easily create three different addresses on something like Yahoo.
> 
> *You'll also need three different usernames.* Try and keep them unrelated, just in case.
> 
> *THE MOST IMPORTANT THING, IS THAT YOU WILL NEED A VALID ADDRESS FOR THE THREE REGIONS.*Easiest way to do this? Search for American Hotels, UK hotels, and Hong Kong hotels. Note down the addresses.


 
- When you make a new profile (it's the top option under the first icon on the menu bar - Users) scroll across to the end option (Friends) on the new profle, there should be a black picture saying "Sign up for PlayStation Network".
- Click it, and it will take you to a screen asking if you want to create a new account.
- Click "Yes", then "Continue", and enter the information for the new account holder.
- This is where you can choose the region - you'll want one for United States, one for United Kingdom, and one for Hong Kong.
- Obviously, make sure your Date Of Birth for all three is over 18, because it allows you to create a Master Account.
- Next screen -- create a Master Account.
- Agree to the terms and conditions.
- Go through the screens, entering the correct details.

If you need any more help, then either reply or PM me.

---

Oh, there's an interesting one. Firmware 1.94. It's included on the R&C game disc, right? Any idea what extra things it adds?


----------



## Cayal (Oct 24, 2007)

Gracias Amigo.

As for the firmwire update I am not sure what it does.

I've actually already bought the game from an Australian store on ebay, so when it comes out I will have it. The demo I just want to see what it is like.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah, fair enough.

Well the demo is up on both the American and European stores, so you can sign up either. But the American store has a lot more content, so you might want to go for that one first.

When's R&C out in Australia?


----------



## Cayal (Oct 25, 2007)

I will try the USA Account tomorrow, also see what they have. Too tired to try right now, just got home from work/Spanish class.

The game is out November 8 in Australia, so we get it about the same time as the USA/Europe does.

The Demo isn't on the PSNetwork yet either. I will check tomorrow before I sign up for the USA account.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2007)

FINALLY! got the Ratchet demo. Downloading now.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2007)

Finally downloaded and all I gotta say is 'wow'.

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 26, 2007)

It's definitely gorgeous. I've played the demo several times; the only thing stopping me from picking it up is an already long list of games that require my attention.


----------

